# Cadaver material



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

I've decided that I would like to get into cadaver search. I know that I need to get my hands on Cadaver Dog Handbook, and it would be great if I could attend a seminar of some sort, but time and money are not on my side there.

For right now, though, I'm trying to figure out where to start, and learning how to get material seems like it would be very important

So how does one go about getting it? Is it something you have to talk to your ME about?


----------



## Nicole Mosta (Nov 13, 2008)

The first thing I think you should do is talk to someone who is already involved with search and rescue and or read the book on how to teach the k9. Seminar's would be beneficial before you start training .. you would possibly have a clearer idea of where to start ... then go about finding the material. Elite K9 offers some Psuedo Scents ....


----------



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

Problem is that no one in my immediate area does it. To quote Konnie, I'm in a SAR black hole in Lubbock


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You don't need to be getting any materials before you get your ducks in a row.

You need to get to a seminar to have some one on one discussions and have your dog evaluated before you even start. Do you have a contact in LE who works detector dogs? It takes a special kind of crazy high drive dog to succeed at doing this. Many can be trained to work a small problem here and there but don't have the drive to work for hours on end.

If time or money are not on your side you may want to reconsider.


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to do this type of training too. I live in the middle of nowhere when it comes to this type of dog training. I'm going it alone. I do have some contact people but for the most part it is my determination to have my dog suceed at this. I have been working on the 'find it' game to get my pups drive up there. She is doing well in this area I hope to introduce human scent in a month or so. 

I think you should find a good book. Contact by e-mail a SAR closest to you. And work your dogs drive with games. JMO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I second Nancy's comments!
To many people have a dog and then decide to go into some sort of search work. Have qualified people evaluate your dog before you spend time money and lots of energy in training something that, more then likely, doesn't realy have what it takes.
I've seen more then one dog specially selected to do search work but still couldn't cut it. Wrong dog or poor training? Doesn't matter. You need both!
It's way past being able to find a lost toy or food hidden in the house or back yard. Many, many dogs can be trained to do that. 
Ask yourself if you can live with the mistake of not finding a lost child (live or dead) just because the dog you have wasn't top level for the needed drives or didn't have correct training.
Not a shot at anyone in particular. I've just seen to much of the "I got me a good dog, I think I'll train it to do search work". 
Know what you've got and the SERIOUS dedication it takes to train correctly.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Going it alone ............

Are you prepared for a lawsuit - it is very common for cadaver dogs to be called into court.

Do you have liability insurance [not homeowners] - our team spends over 3K a year as do most volunteer fire departments because you never know what will/can happen and homeonwers/auto may not cover it.

Unless you are directly affiliated with a rescue unit or a reserve officer with a law enforcement department, you may want to rethink.

We get people emailing us for "help" all the time. We have a hard enough time finding time for getting our team dogs trained let alone helping someone else.. Also we also see the go it alone folks just showing up whenever there is a search on the news. Makes law enforcement think everyone that does this is like that and makes it harder for those who train hard and act professionally to get calls. The right way is to NOT "show up" but establish relationships with your local jurisdictions and be called out by them as a resource. If you show up and they deploy you - YOU are a liability to THEM. 

I don't know how anyone can train a search dog on their own. The minimum you would need was a mentor and maybe once a month training sessions with assignments between sessions. And lots of victims who are also knowledgeable at how to set up scenarios. [to take advantage of varying conditions like setting up a scent pool, dealing with terrain and air current conditions, etc.]

I am not saying "don't try to do SAR or cadaver" but realize you may need to build an organization first. Or at the very least, become a reserve officer or member of a rescue squad who will support having a dog [but they may want you doing what they trained you for, not working a dog] It may take years to start getting regular calls.


----------



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

When I said time and money were not on my side, I should have phrased it better. I meant for right now, time and money are not on my side. I'm currently in school full time and will be for the next few months. What I'm trying to do right now is research everything involved. The cadaver material question was one such example. I'm just trying to figure out the process of everything. 

I understand that it is not a good idea to do this sort of thing alone. All I've done right now is foundation work and drive building.

I also know my dog may not cut it and in all honesty probably won't. However, until I can get her evaluated, I would like to collect all the information I can so that I can make an informed decision.

Make a little more sense?

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Makes more sense.

Please understand the sensitivities. It is a delicate subject, particularly cadaver because of the legalities involved and highly publicized ethical violations of a number of cadaver dog handlers in the past.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, get the handbook by all means. Don't buy pseudoscent and don't start training your dog. 

Work on throwing balls into high brush and otherwise inaccessible areas [anything you can imagine], get your dog used to all KINDS of surfaces, crawling under houses, climbing on construction equipment, tunnels, rubble, brush piles, lets see - just about anything. Make sure he can push through briars, has no issues with water, is ok with all kinds of critters, etc.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I am aware of a legal source of cadaver material (bone). But do all your homework. If you can't do a seminar, maybe you can find a mentor that you can work with once a month or so.

And when you do your homework, I'll share the source I know of. (But by then you'll have a mentor and you will already know your resources.) :lol:


----------



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

Nancy, 
I definitely understand. One of the things we learned quick in Fire/EMT school is that people always want to help, and 9 times out of ten they end up making things worse because they have no idea what they're doing. That's why I'm trying to gather all the info I can. I want to do this the right way or not at all.

Training wise that's exactly what I've been doing. Straight search games for her toys, tossed everywhere I can thing of, socializing her to every new environment and person I get a chance to. And that's what I'll stick with till I get proper training.

Anne, that would be great! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Mary Lehman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jared. A friend of mine is getting ready to start her 2nd webinar on detection training. This might be just the thing for you to get started. You can contact Janet Wilts at: [email protected] 

I work with Janet quite a bit and her methods are fantastic. I'm starting a new lab for cadaver/disaster since I already have a live find dog. We are utilizing her methods totally - works great.

*****************************
Hi, 
I will be holding the second cadaver/HRD webinar starting in Feb. Classes 
Will be weekly which allows students to work with their dogs for a week or 
Two before the next session. You won't have to travel anywhere for his type 
Of training experience.. . 
Classes are recorded so if you are unable to attend you can watch it later in the week.
There are lots of videos to demonstrate methods and to show dog behavior....
This is a detection dog training and the class can also include those 
Wanting to learn about other type of detection training. (narcotics, antler, animal) (you just need to be able to 
Obtain the scent sources) 

See the following link for the class info 

http://e-trainingfordogs.com/Courses/SAR_DetectionTraining.php


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You will also need to learn how to handle training material. Doesn't matter if it cad, explosives, drugs, etc.
The correct handling is not only for your own health and safty but it can have a huge effect on the dog's reliability. 
Also learn the proper way to log/record all of the training, both good and bad. 
Both are critical if you expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Michael Breton (Aug 25, 2008)

Randy Hare is opening a school in Nebraska offering detector dog training that may help you. I have seen his method used for cadaver dogs and the students (all current handlers) were amazed at how it worked for them. I think I just saw an ad for the school in Police K9 mag, but you can contact him directly at alphak9.com


----------

